# [Ubuntu 13.04] Mausbeschleunigung deaktivieren?



## mOnis (3. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

ich moechte gerne meine Mausbeschleunigung deaktivieren unter Ubuntu 13.04.

Habe natuerlich schon gegoogelt, aber jede Antwort wurde selber gegoogelt oder ist entweder spekuliert.

Mit _xinput --list-props ID_ der Maus konnte ich mir sehr viele Befehle ueber die Maus anzeigen lassen. Ist der Befehl _Device Accel Velocity Scaling_ der Multiplikator fuer die Mausbeschleunigung? Weil wenn ja, muesste ich den Wert ja nur auf 1 setzten und mein Problem waere behoben?

Cheers,
mo


----------

